# Want a better Bowl Savers, Bowl Makers, Now This



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2007)

:yes: Hi to all the new and master wood turners, I'm Sltuttle and have jumped into bowl turning all the way. I've looked at one custom professional bowl turning machine and many more amiture tools. Two are featured by Packard 2008 catalog Pg 91. The Bowl Saver made in New Zealand, and the Oneway Easy Core System. I made one like the Oneway, and didn't like it's chatter or the fact that it had only one cutting radius. So I bought the Bowl Saver. It was more stable but still had no center for stabalizing the bowl and had only two cutters, and therefore only two radii. The stellite tip was only Rc 32, and was brazed in place, not very replacable for most wood turners.
I since designed my own, with six cutters, and therefore six radii. Capable of making bowl from the inside of bowls from 24" diam down to 4" in Diam. I can mass produce them if there is a market for them. I think around $300 will be the cost. In addion the stellite M2 HSS cutters are 72 Rc. that's hard, they stay sharp, and are replaceable with just a setscrew. I also engineered a way to put a center in the workpiece which makes the bowls turn smoother and faster.
I hope there is some other wood turner that thinks like I do. Let me know, sltuttle Let me know


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe the Oneway has 4 cutting radius.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck to you! Hope you make a fortune!..Bill..


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Can we see a picture of it, I like pictures.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2007)

*Yes the Oneway has 4 available knives*



john lucas said:


> I believe the Oneway has 4 cutting radius.


You have to buy each one after you have purchased the 12" for example for 239.95 each new blade is from 134.95 to 166.95 and spare cutters are 29.95. I'm planning to include all six (3, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 8" cutters with two spare teath for $300.00. If there is a market for it.
sltuttle, What do you think?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think there is definitely a market. I don't turn stacking type bowls and one of the things that turns me off about coring systems is the restrictive shape of each bowl. If I turned burls that cost $200 I would be buying one in a heartbeat but I turn found wood that doesn't cost a thing. 
I've looked at all the coring systems and wondered if it would be useful for me but for the money they ask it doesn't fit my budget. 
There is another consideration. Time. I can see where coring bowls would save a lot of time especially if you did a whole bunch in one day. 
$300 sounds like an awfully good price.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

John you just about said it, if i bought big exotic wood that cost the earth then maybe it would help save but cannot afford stuff that size in exotic, so it home grown and as i get it for the right price i see no use for it. It would be nice to have one but its one of those tools that is to expensive and as i am not really a big bowl turner it would site on the shelf more than i use it. And have to many tools that sit there with not much use. Lot of guys getting into turning think they need every tool going, ohhhhhhhhhh what a lot to learn, just like me the hard way.:yes: LB..


----------



## d_jagg (Oct 2, 2010)

hi id like to learn more about your bowl coring tool email me at [email protected] im interested in purchasing one


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Want a better bowl saver,bowl makers,now*

I would be very interested in it.keep us updated.


----------



## d_jagg (Oct 2, 2010)

*d_jagg*

id like to talk to you on the phone more about your bowl maker
im very interesred in getting on if you would pleaase reply to my 
note here id give you my phone number and we can talk on a landline


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*want a better bowl save,bowl makers now*

I;m still waitin,VERY interested :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

The woodsman said:


> I;m still waitin,VERY interested :yes: :yes: :yes:


Might be waiting a while, OP hasn't been active in nearly three years.


----------



## ddbrokaw (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd be very interested in your bowl savers do you have any pictures ? Was interested in making one myself but sure looks like a lot of work and metalsmithing. thanks, Doug ([email protected]):yes:


----------

